

PVC + Watsi – Plugins for People - stirno
http://pvcbuild.com/watsi

======
stirno
Just to start this discussion off, PVC is a new project that is a great
opportunity for people to ease into writing OSS .NET code.

I believe in the .NET OSS community. Its small but growing and we need to
bring more people in. I believe in watsi. We're hoping that helping others is
a good motivator to get someone to take that first step. For me, that was all
that was needed and I've been contributing to open source for 5 years now!

------
judah
So the gist here is to create a plugin for this new Gulp-inspired build
system, PVC, and in return, $50 gets donated to a person in medical need via
Watsi.

Very cool.

I have no idea how to write build system plugins, but it looks simple enough.
I have no idea what sort of plugins they're looking for, but I see they have a
list of 'help wanteds' here:
[https://github.com/pvcbuild/pvc/issues](https://github.com/pvcbuild/pvc/issues)

My tech infatuation at the moment is TypeScript, so I'm going to try my hand
at a TypeScript plugin now, we'll see how it goes!

+1 for encouraging open source contributions while helping people in need.

------
ubertaco
Is PVC Windows-only?

~~~
stirno
The current version is .NET only, but we're working on Mono support thanks to
some work by the scriptcs team [1]. I'd expect a package in the next few
weeks.

[1]
[https://github.com/scriptcs/scriptcs/issues/80](https://github.com/scriptcs/scriptcs/issues/80)

